# Best time for power tool deals?



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Planning to get a ridid 4512 table saw very soon, but I'd like to get the best possible deal. Does anyone know when places like home depot have sales around the holidays? Should I just go before Christmas, after, or wait for the start of the new year. Or would a large item like that not be likely to go on sale?


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Go down to your local home depot or whatever company you are considering and ask, find a mgmt type they usually will help you.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny story about Home Depot on Black Friday weekend I went in looking at a DeWlt Drill/Impact driver, two batteries and charger kit they were selling for $169. They were sold out. I thought I found one on a shelf and took it to the cashier for a price check and she said no it was a different model selling for $174, but she would give it to me for $169. I thought that was pretty cool or her, but I decided to push my deal finding luck because on the HD website they had a special that was %25 off DeWalt purchases of over $100, so I asked if I could only use it online. She said no and would give me the discount. So now I was at $130, so I bought it. I was psyched. I got home and started charging the batteries. Well something was wrong with the charger. I wound up taking it back and they didn't have anymore at any local stores, so I got my money back. I really didn't need another DeWalt drill, having several, but I wanted the driver, batteries and charger. The money was better spent on my first router. The funny part and point of my story was after I got home the first night with the kit I looked online at the %25 off ad on their website and realized it was not %25 off, but $25 off. She didn't even bother checking and just gave me the discount. I probably could have said %50 off. So it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Dak (Mar 9, 2011)

I was waiting for the rigid sander to go on sale for two years. It never did until thanksgiving day when it was 25% off. I dont think they go on sale very often.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you have a tanger outlet mall anywhere nearby? Look up your closest 'Factory Direct Tools' they sell the ryobi / ridgid family of tools for very very cheap. They also have great sales every holiday... That would be the lowest price you'll find on any Ridgid tool...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I picked up a ridgid 4512, two weeks ago, hf coupon and military discount came to about 360.00.


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Apr 15, 2011)

Sears sells the same table saw, Craftsman paint scheme of course, as the 4512. Prices usually comparable, 499. right now in Virginia. Ridged carries the lifetime warrantly though, and that is an important consideration for me. I kept an eye on price changes and bought my 4512 at a store price of 449., minus a 10% coupon, earlier this year. 

When is the best time for a price break at Home Depot? January. This is only for items that are being replaced by newer models and there's no telling what they might be. Last year it was a P-C 690 router, the Ridgid plunge router kit, a Ridgid corded drill, and I believe a grinder. I picked up both routers at 50% of their original price. I live only a few blocks from a HD and stopped by daily looking for the yellow tags. Their stock of both routers disappeared in less than a day.


----------

